# Why no 'league tables'..



## mickle (10 Feb 2012)

... of 'points' and 'likes'?

I want to know when I'm winning without having to go through the profiles of every single member!


----------



## PpPete (10 Feb 2012)

I got a trophy for 25 "Likes" today


----------



## mickle (10 Feb 2012)

I got another award just now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Feb 2012)

mickle said:


> I got another award just now.


 
You do realise that Admin's grooming you, don't you?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2012)

mickle said:


> ... of 'points' and 'likes'?
> 
> I want to know when I'm winning without having to go through the profiles of every single member!


winning?? Winning????? You have a completely pathetic number of likes. I'd change your deodorant, or do something, but, whatever it is, be very, very afraid of a chap who has EIGHT LIKES FOR THE SAME POST!

(and then check out Coffeejo and Nighttrain. They've got more likes than you can shake a stick at - Coffeejo has over 340. I'm not saying that they give each other likes, mind, ohhhh no. And then spend time in the 'Tea Thread', which has more likes than a dog has fleas.)


----------



## theclaud (11 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> (and then check out Coffeejo and Nighttrain. They've got more likes than you can shake a stick at - Coffeejo has over 340. I'm not saying that they give each other likes, mind, ohhhh no. And then spend time in the 'Tea Thread', which has more likes than a dog has fleas.)



I'm just glad you're not bitter about it. 3BM has quite a lot of likes, I notice...


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> winning?? Winning????? You have a completely pathetic number of likes. I'd change your deodorant, or do something, but, whatever it is, be very, very afraid of a chap who has EIGHT LIKES FOR THE SAME POST!
> 
> (and then check out Coffeejo and Nighttrain. They've got more likes than you can shake a stick at - Coffeejo has over 340. I'm not saying that they give each other likes, mind, ohhhh no. And then spend time in the 'Tea Thread', which has more likes than a dog has fleas.)


You now have an extra like


----------



## theclaud (11 Feb 2012)

1719762 said:


> That would be outrageous bad behaviour, entering into liking pacts



I couldn't agree more...


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2012)

theclaud said:


> I couldn't agree more...


quite. Perish the thort mi dears!


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> You now have an extra like


excellent work, potsy, you are a scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> winning?? Winning????? You have a completely pathetic number of likes. I'd change your deodorant, or do something, but, whatever it is, be very, very afraid of a chap who has EIGHT LIKES FOR THE SAME POST!
> 
> (and then check out Coffeejo and Nighttrain. They've got more likes than you can shake a stick at - Coffeejo has over 340. I'm not saying that they give each other likes, mind, ohhhh no. And then spend time in the 'Tea Thread', which has more likes than a dog has fleas.)


*do not press like, do not press like, do not...........*


----------

